# Ist es nicht Schade ???



## Nixe (18 September 2011)

Der Mensch perfkektioniert...


das Ohr..
bis er das Gras wirklich wachsen hört.
Er entwickelt Verstärker oder züchtet lauteres Gras.

das Auge...
bis er alles über-sieht.
Er entwickelt Tele-.. Mikro- und Makroskope
für die Enden der Unendlichkeit.

die Hand..
bis sie alles erreicht.. alles berührt.. alles ergreift.
Aber sie be-greift es nicht.

die Füße..
bis sie ihn überallhin tragen.. weiter.. schneller.. lautloser..
bis kaum noch Grund unter ihnen ist.

den Verstand,
bis zur Weltanalyse..
bis zur Selbstanalyse..
bis zur Analyse der Analyse.

Die Leistungsfähigkeit..
bis das für unmöglich Erachtete schon vor dem Erweis
als bereits überholt bewiesen wird.

den Menschen..
bis die Gabe..
das Nichtsagbare..
das Nichtmachbare..
das Nichtfassbare
zu empfinden
und weiterzugeben

vollkommen
verloren
geht...


----------



## Winni01 (18 September 2011)

Sehr schönes Gedicht.

Danke.


----------



## Heiko (18 September 2011)

Sehr nett!

Vielleicht leben ja unsere Forenpoeten wieder auf...


----------



## Nixe (19 September 2011)

Schön das es euch gefällt.Hier eine kleine Zugabe 

Was mir fehlt
an manchen Tagen...
nicht allen....
aber eben manchmal...
ist die Schulter...
an die ich meinen Kopf
einfach nur so...
ohne Worte
anlehnen kann.....
Etwas Warmes... welches mich
und das ich
berühre....

Was mir fehlt...
an manchen Tagen...
nicht allen...
aber eben manchmal...
ist jemand...
dem ich mitteilen kann...
was ich denke....
einfach nur so...
Worte
die ich mich sonst
nie getraue...
zu sagen.
Etwas Warmes... das zuhört
und wo ich sein darf.... wie ich bin.

Was mir fehlt....
an manchen Tagen... nicht allen...
aber eben manchmal....
ist eine Hand...
die mich begleitet...
die mich anfasst....
mich spüren lässt....
dass da jemand
zuverlässig
bei mir ist.....
Nicht um meine
Entscheidungen
zu treffen.
Nein....
nur etwas Warmes...
das mir vertraut
und dem ich
vertrauen kann.....

Was mir fehlt....
an manchen Tagen...
nicht allen....
aber eben manchmal...
ist inneres Verstehen
mit und ohne Worte...
Vertrauen....
so mich geborgen fühlen...
als säße ich
in einem kleinen Raum
und da wäre nichts....
als mein zweites
ICH... in das ich mich
und das sich in mich
Fallenlassen kann....
ohne Angst....
Ich könnte
wieder
nur
auf kalten
Stein prallen ......


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 September 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Vielleicht leben ja unsere Forenpoeten wieder auf...


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/neue-kundschaft-der-lyriker-thread.3843/

Müsste man glatt dorthin verschieben...


> mich geborgen fühlen...
> als säße ich
> in einem kleinen Raum
> und da wäre nichts....
> ...


Schätze Dich glücklich... Ich mit meinem zweiten ich in einem kleinen Raum, das gäbe Mord und Totschlag 

P.S.: Mag Nixe Fried?



> *Fügungen*
> Es heißt
> ein Dichter
> ist einer
> ...



http://www.erichfried.de/


----------



## Nixe (21 September 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/neue-kundschaft-der-lyriker-thread.3843/
> 
> Müsste man glatt dorthin verschieben...
> 
> ...



Ups.Mord und Totschlag ???

Hmm,mich glücklich schätzen.Ich schreib es mal so :Allein sein zu "müssen" ist das schwerste .Allein sein zu "können" ist das schönste.Oder anders:Gegensätze ziehen sich zunächst an,dann aus und dann stossen sich sich ab .Weil sie eben zu Unterschiedlich sind.

Ich mit meinem zweiten Ich in einen kleinem Raum.Dies hier zu erläutern oh oh .....besser nicht...

Fried mögen ,kann ich so nicht sagen . Hab ich nur grad diese Zeilen von ihm gelesen die du hier geschrieben hast.

Danke


----------



## Winni01 (22 September 2011)

Nixe .. dieses Gedicht ist wunderschön. Darf ich es mir kopieren?


----------



## Nixe (22 September 2011)

Winni01 schrieb:


> Nixe .. dieses Gedicht ist wunderschön. Darf ich es mir kopieren?



Du darfst.

Hier noch eine kleine Zugabe.

*Lautlos*

Wenn man ein Glas oder einen Teller fallen lässt entsteht ein schepperndes Geräusch.

Wenn ein Fenster zerbricht,ein Tischbein zersplittert oder ein Bild von der Wand stürzt.

Kann man es hören.



Aber wenn das Herz bricht,

geschieht es vollkommen ....

lautlos....


----------



## DaumenHoch2011 (10 Oktober 2011)

Tolle Gedichte schreibst du da, hast du nicht noch eins?


----------



## Nixe (13 Oktober 2011)

*Danke für die Blumen *

*Darf es auch was erotisches sein ???
*


----------



## BenTigger (13 Oktober 2011)

Wenns jugendfrei ist, FSK6 muss das schon sein


----------



## Nixe (14 Oktober 2011)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Wenns jugendfrei ist, FSK6 muss das schon sein



*Da muss ich leider schweigen. *


----------



## Hippo (14 Oktober 2011)

Mußt halt die kritischen Stellen mit einem *piep* versehen ...


----------



## Flor90 (17 Juli 2013)

Echt schöne Gedichter waren das...besonders das mit dem gebrochenen Herzen macht mich gerade total nachdenklich...kennt ja jeder von uns das Gefühl...


----------

